

Ask HN: After PRISM will you use social networks differently? - maximem

Are you going to: reduce your posts, change your type of publications? Less personal informations?<p>You don&#x27;t care  and nothing is going to change...
======
pathy
In general I already assumed that all my data was being captured, either by my
country's spying or USA. PRISM is hardly surprising, in terms of the data that
is (probably) collected.

What I may consider is switching from Dropbox to some other solution, as I
prefer my actual files to be more private. Email has never been secure so no
change there really (using Google Apps at the moment).

On actual social networks I am reasonably careful with what I share already,
not so much concerned about NSA & friends but rather sharing stupid things may
get you in trouble with future employers etc. Things that could get you fired
are better left off public/Semi-public networks (complaining about bosses
etc).

On a side note: I am happy the potentially dangerous individuals are using FB
etc. It enables effective monitoring of such individuals. One example is
Swedish citizens going to fight in Syria, for the rebels and for Islam
(jihad). Some of these have a Facebook group where they post photos, status
updates and friends of theirs(?)/supporters comment. That is pretty much free
surveillance, and a good thing.

------
Ultron
I switched smartphones, from iPhone to the BlackBerry Z10 which has built in
encryption. A friend was teasing me that drug users use BlackBerry (for said
reason), but according to the US government we're all guilty until proven
innocent anyway.

I also got the hell off of all Google products and Skype.

Has the switch been a hassle? Somewhat, but I'm unable to ignore the fact my
communications are being read, recorded and stored to be later used against
me.

